# hello for DFW Texas



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome neighbor!


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Welcome.. I am in Mckinney just North of you


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

welcome to AT


----------



## davey n. (Jun 12, 2008)

welcome


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Shott1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome. Just west of ya!! Great site with some great people...no really


----------



## morind (Jan 28, 2005)

Welcome to AT, you've come to the right place.


----------



## panda (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* cibach. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## cibach (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks for all the welcomes.. I have shot Mathews mainly.. got out of bow hunting do to surgery.. just getting back into it. Shot a Mathews Mission maniac and bought it yesterday.. great bow for the price.. very quiet


----------



## duckaholic09 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcom buddy, im about an hour north of Dallas. Hows that new bow shooting for ya?

Andrew


----------



## cibach (Mar 1, 2010)

I was really impressed about how quiet the maniac is.. have only shot it for about an hour so far.


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

